# Se les respeta a los ancianos.



## Pitt

Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre esta construcción: Se les respeta a los ancianos.

Según el DPD (leísmo 4f) "este tipo de oraciones se construían en el castellano con pronombres de dativo". Según la "Gramática descreptiva de la lengua española" de Bosque/Demonte se trata aquí de "una construcción originalmente intransitiva" (sacado de Hispanoteca.de).

Por lo tanto pienso que también es posible:
Se les [CI] respeta a los ancianos [CI] >
A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respeta.

¿Qué pensáis? ¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre esta construcción: Se les respeta a los ancianos.
> 
> Según el DPD (leísmo 4f) "este tipo de oraciones se construían en el castellano con pronombres de dativo". Según la "Gramática descreptiva de la lengua española" de Bosque/Demonte se trata aquí de "una construcción originalmente intransitiva" (sacado de Hispanoteca.de).
> 
> Por lo tanto pienso que también es posible:
> Se les [CI] respeta a los ancianos [CI] >
> A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respeta.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis? ¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


 
Es la típica IMPERSONAL con el a-personal de CD, pero se reemplaza con pronombre átono LE/les. ( Manuel Seco).

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Por lo tanto pienso que también es posible:
> Se les [CI] respeta a los ancianos [CI] >
> A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respeta.



"Se les respeta a los ancianos".

Hay dos posibles maneras de interpetarlo:

Los ancianos son respetados -> "les" y "a los ancianos" son los dos complemento directo duplicado. Al ser una impersonal con "se" es normal y admitido el leísmo. "Les" sigue siendo complemento directo.

Los ancianos les son respetados, se respetan sus ancianos, a ellos se les respetan los ancianos -> este "les" hace referencia a otras personas diferentes de los ancianos y es complemento indirecto, mientras que "a los ancianos" es complemento directo.

"A los ancianos se les respeta".

Ésta sólo se puede interpretar de la primera manera de arriba.


----------



## SpiceMan

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué pensáis? ¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


Lo primero que pienso es "¿Qué se les respeta?". Después averiguaría si el que lo dijo es español o no. 

Se les [CI] respeta la opinión [CD] a los ancianos [CI]. 
Se los [CD] respeta a los ancianos [CD]. - La frase me suena al revés.
A los ancianos [CD] se los [CD] respeta. - Así me suena más natural, o también:
Se respeta a los ancianos [CD]. - sin proclítico también me suena natural.

Todos los se, impersonal.


----------



## Pitt

SpiceMan said:


> Lo primero que pienso es "¿Qué se les respeta?". Después averiguaría si el que lo dijo es español o no.
> 
> Se les [CI] respeta la opinión [CD] a los ancianos [CI].
> Se los [CD] respeta a los ancianos [CD]. - La frase me suena al revés.
> A los ancianos [CD] se los [CD] respeta. - Así me suena más natural, o también:
> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD]. - sin proclítico también me suena natural.
> 
> Todos los se, impersonal.


 
Los ejemplos los he entendido bien. 

Otra vez este ejemplo: Se los [CD] respeta a los ancianos [CD].
Pienso que esta duplicación del CD es normal en Argentina, pero no en España.

Otro ejemplo: Se les respeta a los ancianos.
En mi opinión esta construcción en todo caso no es normal:
En Argentina es normal la duplicación del CD, pero no existe el leísmo (les).
En España la duplicación del CD (sea LOS o LES) no es normal.

Pero por qué está admitido LES como CD en "A los ancianos se LES respeta" ?


----------



## SpiceMan

Aparentemente, según el DPD, el uso del dativo le como acusativo en vez de lo en las oraciones impersonales es así desde los orígenes del castellano.

También dice que el uso de se le(s) es extendido en todo el mundo hispanoparlante, excepto el Cono Sur (Argentina, Chile, Paraguay y Uruguay), donde se usa "se lo" para el acusativo impersonal.

Debe ser un leísmo aceptado por que su uso está muy extendido geográfica y temporalmente.

Con respecto a la duplicación del CD, según Rafael Lapesa en el libro "El Español de América", es un fenómeno común en el castellano de América, no sólo en Argentina. 
Pero, y esto ya es opinión personal, en Argentina se percibe como _necesario_. Al escuchar "ví a Juan" siento que falta el "lo" inicial. Es decir, me suena _mal_ sin "lo". Siento _necesario_ decir "*lo* ví a Juan". Tal vez la diferencia radique en que en otros países tal vez se diga o tal vez no, pero en Argentina se dice siempre con el proclítico de complemento.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Los ejemplos los he entendido bien.
> 
> Otra vez este ejemplo: Se los [CD] respeta a los ancianos [CD].
> Pienso que esta duplicación del CD es normal en Argentina, pero no en España.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: Se les respeta a los ancianos.
> En mi opinión esta construcción en todo caso no es normal:
> En Argentina es normal la duplicación del CD, pero no existe el leísmo (les).
> En España la duplicación del CD (sea LOS o LES) no es normal.
> 
> Pero por qué está admitido LES como CD en "A los ancianos se LES respeta" ?


. 

Esta es una clara excepción de los textos gramaticales. Como las oraciones impersonales se construyen CON PERSONAS y por ser un grado alto de 'animacy' se prefieren lo dativos. Todos los textos refieren el reemplazo con le/les ( M.Seco , La colección Nebrija-Bello, Gili¬Gaya etc)
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> "Se les respeta a los ancianos".
> 
> Hay dos posibles maneras de interpetarlo:
> 
> Los ancianos son respetados -> "les" y "a los ancianos" son los dos complemento directo duplicado. Al ser una impersonal con "se" es normal y admitido el leísmo. "Les" sigue siendo complemento directo.


 
Si te he entendido bien esta interpretación es posible:
Se les [CD/leísmo admitido] respeta a los ancianos [CD].

Pero en mi opinión en este caso no es normal la duplicación del CD, ya que el CD está pospuesto al verbo. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Pero en mi opinión en este caso no es normal la duplicación del CD, ya que el CD está pospuesto al verbo. ¿Qué opinas?



A estas alturas ya no sé lo que es normal y lo que no 

Sí es cierto que parece un poco redundante, a mí me suena más bien a una frase del lenguaje oral, donde alguien dice "se les respeta" (con leísmo admitido y sin duplicación, perfectamente correcta) y luego se da cuenta de que puede no quedar claro a quién se refiere con "les" y añade "a los ancianos".


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Si te he entendido bien esta interpretación es posible:
> Se les [CD/leísmo admitido] respeta a los ancianos [CD].
> 
> Pero en mi opinión en este caso no es normal la duplicación del CD, ya que el CD está pospuesto al verbo. ¿Qué opinas?


 
No obstante es un leísmo aceptado es bien sabido que estos dativos LE/LES no determinan género y para claridad se acepta su repetición identificadora.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> A estas alturas ya no sé lo que es normal y lo que no
> 
> Sí es cierto que parece un poco redundante, a mí me suena más bien a una frase del lenguaje oral, donde alguien dice "se les respeta" (con leísmo admitido y sin duplicación, perfectamente correcta) y luego se da cuenta de que puede no quedar claro a quién se refiere con "les" y añade "a los ancianos".


 
Pienso que en este caso es mejor poner una coma para evitar la duplicación del CD:

Se les [CD: leísmo admitido] respeta*,* a los ancianos [CD].


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Pienso que en este caso es mejor poner una coma para evitar la duplicación del CD:
> 
> Se les [CD: leísmo admitido] respeta*,* a los ancianos [CD].



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo.


 
Te agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pienso que en este caso es mejor poner una coma para evitar la duplicación del CD:
> 
> Se les [CD: leísmo admitido] respeta*,* a los ancianos [CD].


 
Mi opinión personal, creo que no es necesario pues es un dativo que actúa como CD, por eso se llama *leísmo.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## lazarus1907

Está claro que no hay consenso (entre los gramáticos) en cuanto a esta estructura, pero permitidme que añada algo más que he encontrado. Según L. Gómez Torrego, algunos gramáticos piensan que el complemento con a es las oraciones impersonales es indirecto, ya que lo normal es usar el "le". Sin embargo, él piensa que es es directo por:
La commutación con le(s) puede ser obligada para evitar una ambigüedad:
Se lo cogió = ¿"se cogió al niño"? o ¿"él se cogió el regalo"?​
En muchas zonas de Hispanoamérica es normal usar "lo".
En el español de España está más extendida la commutación por la(s) que por le(s), incluso en zonas no laístas.
(La impersonalidad gramatical: descripción y norma. ISBN  84-7635-114, págs. 21 y 22).

Leonardo Gómez Torrego es doctor de Filología Románica de la Complutense, y ha escrito, entre muchas otras obras, varios artículos para la Gramática descriptiva de la RAE.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Está claro que no hay consenso (entre los gramáticos) en cuanto a esta estructura, pero permitidme que añada algo más que he encontrado. Según L. Gómez Torrego, algunos gramáticos piensan que el complemento con a es las oraciones impersonales es indirecto, ya que lo normal es usar el "le". Sin embargo, él piensa que es es directo por:
> 
> La commutación con le(s) puede ser obligada para evitar una ambigüedad:
> Se lo cogió = ¿"se cogió al niño"? o ¿"él se cogió el regalo"?​
> 
> En muchas zonas de Hispanoamérica es normal usar "lo".
> En el español de España está más extendida la commutación por la(s) que por le(s), incluso en zonas no laístas.
> (La impersonalidad gramatical: descripción y norma. ISBN 84-7635-114, págs. 21 y 22).
> 
> Leonardo Gómez Torrego es doctor de Filología Románica de la Complutense, y ha escrito, entre muchas otras obras, varios artículos para la Gramática descriptiva de la RAE.


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración!

En resúmen, pienso que las dos interpretaciones son posibles:

Uso intransitivo (con complemento indirecto) según Alarcos Llorach:
Se les respeta a los ancianos > A los ancianos se les respeta.

Uso transitivo (con complemento directo) según la mayoría de los gramáticos:
Se respeta a los ancianos > A los ancianos se les [leísmo admitido]/ los respeta.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Está claro que no hay consenso (entre los gramáticos) en cuanto a esta estructura, pero permitidme que añada algo más que he encontrado. Según L. Gómez Torrego, algunos gramáticos piensan que el complemento con a en las oraciones impersonales es indirecto, ya que lo normal es usar el "le". Sin embargo, él piensa que es es directo ...


 
En este contexto otro ejemplo:
A la madre se LE respeta.

La pasivización ( La madre es respetada) prueba que ese LE es un complemento directo. En el fondo la cosa es muy sencilla.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> En este contexto otro ejemplo:
> A la madre se LE respeta.
> 
> La pasivización ( La madre es respetada) prueba que ese LE es un complemento directo. En el fondo la cosa es muy sencilla.


Ese siempre ha sido mi argumento principal en favor de su transitividad.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Ese siempre ha sido mi argumento principal en favor de su transitividad.


 
A veces los gramáticos complican un tema.


----------



## Juanramon00

Ivy29 said:


> Es la típica IMPERSONAL con el a-personal de CD, pero se reemplaza con pronombre átono LE/les. ( Manuel Seco).
> 
> Ivy29



Disculpame Pitt: 

Se les respeta se puede decir siempre que se les respete algo: 
Se les respetan las horas de comida, se les respetan las pensiones, etc., pero si es a ellos a quien se respeta, lo 100 % correcto es decir: Se respeta a los ancianos.  

Tarde o temprano el lenguaje cambia y lo que hoy son errores como el laísmo y leísmo, dequeísmo, mañana no se sabe qué puede ser, posiblemente acaben aceptándose...

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Juanramon00

Juanramon00 said:


> Disculpame Pitt:
> 
> Se les respeta se puede decir siempre que se les respete algo:
> Se les respetan las horas de comida, se les respetan las pensiones, etc., pero si es a ellos a quien se respeta, lo 100 % correcto es decir: Se respeta a los ancianos.
> 
> Tarde o temprano el lenguaje cambia y lo que hoy son errores como el laísmo y leísmo, dequeísmo, mañana no se sabe qué puede ser, posiblemente acaben aceptándose... Hoy día no creo que ese leísmo esté permitido.
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ese siempre ha sido mi argumento principal en favor de su transitividad.


 
La construcción con 'SE' en las 'PASIVAS' es para referirse a *cosas o acciones*, el sustantivo que las designa es *SUJETO GRAMATICAL*; en las IMPERSONALES (* no hay sujeto*) el sustantivo que designa a la persona funciona como complemento directo con (a).
No se puede hablar de pasividad con SE y aplicarles una norma que sólo es válida para referencias a *cosas o acciones*.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Juanramon00 said:


> Disculpame Pitt:
> 
> Se les respeta se puede decir siempre que se les respete algo:
> Se les respetan las horas de comida, se les respetan las pensiones, etc., pero si es a ellos a quien se respeta, lo 100 % correcto es decir: Se respeta a los ancianos.
> 
> Tarde o temprano el lenguaje cambia y lo que hoy son errores como el laísmo y leísmo, dequeísmo, mañana no se sabe qué puede ser, posiblemente acaben aceptándose...
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


 
Si te he entendido bien este análisis es correcto así:

Se les [CI] respetan las horas de comida [CD].
Se les [CI] respetan las pensiones [CD].

Construcción: respetar algo [CD] a alguien [CI]. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Si te he entendido bien este análisis es correcto así:
> 
> Se les [CI] respetan las horas de comida [CD].
> Se les [CI] respetan las pensiones [CD].
> 
> Construcción: respetar algo [CD] a alguien [CI]. ¿Es verdad?


Muy bien comprendido, Pitt .


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Si te he entendido bien este análisis es correcto así:
> 
> Se les [CI] respetan las horas de comida [CD].
> Se les [CI] respetan las pensiones [CD].
> 
> Construcción: respetar algo [CD] a alguien [CI]. ¿Es verdad?


 
como se refiere a cosas (horas de comida), pensiones, el verbo concuerda con el sujeto gramatical en número ( singular o plural) y es PASIVA pero no IMPERSONAL.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> como se refiere a cosas (horas de comida), pensiones, el verbo concuerda con el sujeto gramatical en número ( singular o plural) y es PASIVA pero no IMPERSONAL.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Tienes toda la razón. Se trata de una PASIVA REFLEJA.

Pienso que es correcto así:

Se les [CI] respetan las horas de comida [Sujeto].

Se les [CI] respetan las pensionas [Sujeto].
Se le [CI] respeta la pensiona [Sujeto].

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Se trata de una PASIVA REFLEJA.
> 
> Pienso que es correcto así:
> 
> Se les [CI] respetan las horas de comida [Sujeto].
> 
> Se les [CI] respetan las pensionas [Sujeto].
> Se le [CI] respeta la pensiona (pensión) [Sujeto].
> 
> Es correcto, pero pasiva refleja e IMPERSONAL CON 'SE' son dos cosas muy distintas.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Muy bien comprendido, Pitt .


 
Inés, te agradezco tu respuesta y pienso que también estás de acuerdo con la corrección de Ivy.


----------



## Pitt

> Es correcto, pero pasiva refleja e IMPERSONAL CON 'SE' son dos cosas muy distintas.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Te agradezco tu aclaración. En este contexto otros ejemplos:

Impersonal con SE:
Se respeta a los ancianos [CD].

Pasiva refleja:
A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respeta la pensión [Sujeto]
A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respetan las pensiones [Sujeto].

¿Es correcto así? 

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Te agradezco tu aclaración. En este contexto otros ejemplos:
> 
> Impersonal con SE:
> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD].
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respeta la pensión [Sujeto]
> A los ancianos [CI] se les [CI] respetan las pensiones [Sujeto].
> 
> ¿Es correcto así?
> 
> Pitt


 
Excelente!!!

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Excelente!!!
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Muchas gracias! Me has ayudado mucho.
Pitt


----------

